# Cat & Turtle



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

One day my cat Krusty(he's 14) he was in the bedroom near the turtle tank. He doesn't touch them he just watches. Well I had a new hatchling turtle,Shaggy, that I adopted and he was in his feeding tank and I was in the kitchen doing something and Krusty came running in and meowing and I just thought he wanted to go outside so I told him hold on and then he kept looking towards the bedroom and meowing and walking near the room and then came back so i thought well maybe there's something wrong or he needs food. So I walk in and Shaggy was on his back trying to get back over so he can swim. If Krusty didn't come up to me meowing and looking towards the room Shaggy would've drowned. I had to switch feeding tanks so I never had an incident like that again. Krusty is like my little babysitter and knows when there is trouble. He's such a good boy!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat and Turtle*

I just read your remarkable story.
Krusty sounds like Skippy the Kangaroo :!: I'm sure he'd be able to tell you 'Come quick, Bill's stuck down the old mine shaft!' (I assume you got Skippy the Kangaroo where you are, otherwise that comparison will be lost on you  )
Another thought - 'The Cat and Turtle' would make a great name for a pub :!: 
seashell


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow that is amazing good thing you have him on hand to babysit for you, he must be a really smart kitty


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a smart kitty Krusty is! I love your story - Kimmyboo


----------

